# Mais evidências das mudanças climáticas



## kimcarvalho (9 Set 2006 às 23:25)

Aqui lhes deixo um link onde se constata a cada vez mais que evidente mudança climática no nosso planeta um pouco por todo o lado, neste caso as raras e belas nuvens polares _nacreous clouds_.

*Nuvens nacaradas evindenciam mudanças climáticas*

No Metsul também abordaram a questão:

*METSUL - O espetáculo das nuvens na Antártida*


----------



## LUPER (9 Set 2006 às 23:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Aqui lhes deixo um link onde se constata a cada vez mais que evidente mudança climática no nosso planeta um pouco por todo o lado, neste caso as raras e belas nuvens polares _nacreous clouds_.
> 
> *Nuvens nacaradas evindenciam mudanças climáticas*
> 
> ...



Por falar nisso, já ninguem se lembra do buraco do ozono, ou agora é só o aquecimento?


----------



## dj_alex (10 Set 2006 às 19:49)

LUPER disse:


> Por falar nisso, já ninguem se lembra do buraco do ozono, ou agora é só o aquecimento?



O buraco esta a diminuir..ou não ouviste as ultimas novidades sobre o buraco ??


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 22:13)

dj_alex disse:


> O buraco esta a diminuir..ou não ouviste as ultimas novidades sobre o buraco ??



Ai agora tá a diminuir?    Mas nós não iamos todos em 2050 andar com fatos especias na rua?

Ou é como aquele Sr Professor Doutor da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade Nova de Lisboa, que hoje em entrevista a um Telejornal, disse que nos ultimos 100 anos o nivel do maregrafo de Cascais tem subido a 2mm por ano      . Já viram que catastofre que ai vem com o degelo e aquecimento global, são 20cm em 100anos, é uma tragédia. Tem de ser tomadas medidas já, para combater esse flagelo que é a subida média do mar.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Set 2006 às 22:43)

LUPER disse:


> Ai agora tá a diminuir?    Mas nós não iamos todos em 2050 andar com fatos especias na rua?
> 
> Ou é como aquele Sr Professor Doutor da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade Nova de Lisboa, que hoje em entrevista a um Telejornal, disse que nos ultimos 100 anos o nivel do maregrafo de Cascais tem subido a 2mm por ano      . Já viram que catastofre que ai vem com o degelo e aquecimento global, são 20cm em 100anos, é uma tragédia. Tem de ser tomadas medidas já, para combater esse flagelo que é a subida média do mar.



As medidas contra os CFCs resultaram Luper...Se nao o buraco nao tinha diminuido...Queres deixar como esta td?? Força...


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 22:50)

dj_alex disse:


> As medidas contra os CFCs resultaram Luper...Se nao o buraco nao tinha diminuido...Queres deixar como esta td?? Força...



Mas não diziam que ainda iria dimuir muitos anos antes de diminuir? Era o que os estudos apontavam. Mas ai as medidas eram simples e o factor em causa era o correcto. Agora para o aquecimento as coisas são muito diferentes, na minha opnião


----------

